# Muzzleloading Shotguns



## beely (Mar 20, 2008)

I just stumbled upon this site in searching for a muzzleloader. I'm not too fond of the idea of paying more money for a shotgun than my pickup cost so I'm considering a used gun if I can find one. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

You should be able to find a variety of ML shotguns for reasonable cost. I bought a used but virtually new Navy Arms SXS 12ga. for less than $500 on Gunbroker.com. Dixie Gun Works has a number of BP shotguns for sale between $600 and $900. Cabela's sells Pedersoli SXSs in the $650 (20ga.) t0 $850 (10ga.) price range.
A survey of gunshops will frequently turn up a few for sale - but, if you go that route, bring a small AAA Maglite that you can drop down the bore to check for rust and pitting.
Pete


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

FYI _ There is a CVA SXS 12ga. never-been-fired at Gunbroker.com right now. $525.
Pete


----------



## beely (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for the response. I'll check out GunBroker.


----------

